# Patonga Creek - sat 10th feb



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Guys,

Meeting a new yaker at patonga creek around 10 o'clock to fish the run in. I will probably only fish the first couple of bends. I'm determined to pull a good :shock: bream out of there this time. Lizards are a gimme there never fail to get a couple.  
So anyone thats wants to come along sx's and towadi's at the ready

cheers Dave


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Can't make it Dave but am keen to give that creek a try sometime soon


----------

